# Do pigeons yawn?



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was having a conversation with a friend and we were puzzled and unsure whether or not pigeons yawn. Do they?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely.
Mine stretch their wings and legs, have a big yawn, and then it's naptime.


----------



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah right, cool. New fact learnt for the day


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I think, that some Pigeons yawn too much! 
Some are over worked, and definately underpaid!, some others are overpaid, and under worked! 
You, as a Pigeon keeper, might be confusing a pigeon that yawns, with a Pigeon that looks like it's yawning, but in reality, the pigeon is moveing, or trying to move something around inside of it's crop.
Pay close attention, supply plenty of good clean water(at All Times), Keep the loft Clean, Don't overfeed, check the Grit, and ubove all else, Supply Plenty of Flying Space, inside of the loft, And outside! The More, The Better! 
There are some lazy Pigeons though, just don't let them fool you!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...Pigeons ( and Doves ) sometimes Yawn...

Sometimes Sneeze...

Sometimes Cough...

Sometimes have the Hic-Ups...

Sometimes Break Wind...


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

amoonswirl said:


> Absolutely.
> Mine stretch their wings and legs, have a big yawn, and then it's naptime.


mine do that, I think the most adorable thing is when they stretch their wings right out.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Yes I have seen Stanley yawn as well. Usually right before he flies to his bed for the night. It is adorable.


----------

